# found a new enclosure. pretty stoked.



## evilebe (Mar 1, 2013)

found this at dollar general in the gardening section. it is called a wonder egg and it is a vivarium / plant kit and costs five dollars.


----------



## MikeInNC (Mar 5, 2013)

119 views, but no posts?  Guess I'll be the first 

The first time that container tips over (accidents DO happen, and being an egg shape, the container is NOT stable) it's going to roll, and you'll have a T buried under substrate and possibly crushed by the water dish, hide, and/or any other decor.

Also, plastic egg halves tend to be tight fits, so that they don't just fall apart into two halves and dump their contents.  Opening and closing the egg is going to be more problematic and may jostle your T and any objects inside the egg (probably spilling water, toppling objects, etc.).

I'd pass on that shape/design for any kind of pet enclosure.

Just my opinion.

-Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## evilebe (Mar 7, 2013)

*no annnnd no*

bottom is flat and egg is stable. lid is loose. a little more loose than i was hoping but with the weight this won't be a problem. it is after all marketed as a terrarium.


----------



## cerialkiller (Mar 7, 2013)

I think it looks cool but if it were me I would look for a base of some sort, just in case.. hope it works out 

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you plan to grow the plant it came with? I must admit, I went from your post, to The Google to find more info on that plant. It's kinda crazy looking, and possibly really neat, or really weird to have.
About the egg itself, I'd love to see that turned into a terrarium for anything that wants to call it home. If you do make it into something different, promise to post some, okay?


----------



## MikeInNC (Mar 7, 2013)

I noticed the flat base of the egg and it's quite small compared to the max diameter of the egg and its overall height.  This makes the center of gravity is quite narrow, and therein lies my concern.

If you could attach the egg to a wider base - either (for example) by gluing it to a square piece of wood equal to, or wider than, the max diameter of the egg (or carefully drilling a hole in the base and screwing it to a piece of wood), you could keep the cool factor - and, at the same time, also increase the safety factor for your favorite critter.

Best of luck.

-Mike


----------



## rballen (Mar 21, 2013)

edgeofthefreak said:


> Do you plan to grow the plant it came with? I must admit, I went from your post, to The Google to find more info on that plant. It's kinda crazy looking, and possibly really neat, or really weird to have.
> About the egg itself, I'd love to see that turned into a terrarium for anything that wants to call it home. If you do make it into something different, promise to post some, okay?


I'm curious about what you found.  Is it essentially just a white eggplant?


----------



## evilebe (Apr 11, 2013)

the fruits are small and similar to an eggplant only about the size of an egg.


----------



## Rebecca74 (Apr 13, 2013)

MikeInNC said:


> 119 views, but no posts?  Guess I'll be the first
> 
> The first time that container tips over (accidents DO happen, and being an egg shape, the container is NOT stable) it's going to roll, and you'll have a T buried under substrate and possibly crushed by the water dish, hide, and/or any other decor.
> 
> ...


What I'm thinking is that a little vaseline around the fitting might make it easier to open.  Another great idea that comes to mind looking at this would be to buy a big pot, some potting mix and an indoor plant like a syngonium.  Fill the pot 2/3 with potting mix, nestle the egg securely in the middle of the soil and then plant the syngoniums around the edges and top up with a little more soil.  To perform maintenance just lift the egg out, do what you need to do and then carefully place it back in the pot.  It would be decorative and a nice little home for 'pidey.


----------



## evilebe (Apr 16, 2013)

lids not hard to open. here's a video of the egg in action. no inhabitant as of yet but hopefully in the near future. maybe a p metallica???

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A2EfFeL6Lhw&feature=plcp[/video]

---------- Post added 04-16-2013 at 03:04 AM ----------

lids not hard to open. here's a video of the egg in action. no inhabitant as of yet but hopefully in the near future. maybe a p metallica???

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A2EfFeL6Lhw&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Artaeshia (Apr 16, 2013)

Wish we had something like that over here in UK! So cute, I'd use it to plant a venus flytrap in or something


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Apr 16, 2013)

I love it! I've started looking at everything as a terrarium now! The bookstore at my college has 4oz-8oz round acrylic bottles, presumably for art students to mix paint... or to have the lids carved up for proper ventilation...


----------

